
State of ICO ratings in 2018 (part 2) - OlegPyatakov
https://pyatakov.com/blog/state-of-ico-ratings-in-2018-part-2/
======
OlegPyatakov
Hi!

This is the second part of my research of what is there that ICO ratings
websites have to offer us.

This part focuses on ICO listings compositions and metrics. In this part I am
going to overview a list of 14 ICO rating services, which have relatively
larger ICO listing size (200+ ICOs).

